# Photo Light Box



## Deere41h (May 22, 2005)

After buying a new camera I knew I needed a way to set up photos for better pictures.  After searching the extensive knowledge of IAP I came up with the following as shown in the following photo.

I bought:

   2ea 5100 degree kelvin 27 watt daylight fluorescent bulbs.  bought from www.buylighting.com at $9.95 ea.

   2ea desk lamps from Target at $9.95 ea.

   1 translucent storage box from Office Depot at $12.35








I would appreciate comments from those of you that have more professional experience than I do.  The following is the first attempt to take a pen photo.  The photo is untouched except for reducing the size.  It is the result of one of my first PR castings.  I'm not crazy about the background though.  Comments and suggestions are welcome.


----------



## timdaleiden (May 22, 2005)

It looks like a nice, simple set up. I agree with the backgound, but it is something you can play around with. The pen looks nice too. Great job. [] Nothing wrong with the price either.


----------



## 53Jim (May 22, 2005)

Personally, I like the background.   I don't really care for the antler being in the picture, unless the pen is made from antler, but like Tim said,   Good results and not a lot of $$$$$$$.

Nice looking pen, BTW


----------



## wayneis (May 22, 2005)

I think that it would come out better on a plain black background.  With a black BG you won't have as much light bouncing, to me even though the photo overall looks pretty good the pen is to bright.  Are you using a flash?  If so I would start by turning it off and only use the light system.  The other thing that I would try is to aim the lamps thru the plastic instead of into it.  Just a few thoughts.  I think that you are on the right track though, you just have to play with it.  Another thing that I do is adjust my white balance to the light just before I am going to take the photo.

Wayne


----------



## MDWine (May 23, 2005)

Excellent!  Great job!  I've been using a small white trash container (WalMart $5), but it is way too small.  I like the idea of the desktop lamps.  I'm definitely going to try those desktop lamps, and get a larger "difuser" (Oooooooh! photography talk!)

Thanks for posting that!!


----------



## jdavis (May 25, 2005)

Nice job. Background is neat. Could rest on something other than antler.


----------



## swm6500 (Jun 3, 2005)

Pretty nice picture, I would try lighting through the box also. Backgrounds are like opinions, everybody has one. [8D]


----------



## rtjw (Jun 3, 2005)

Great set. Background I think is too dark.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 3, 2005)

Great job for a first photo, you even got it in focus. but better yet therre is a huge color range here that you got exposed very well. I can see the texture in both the background and the antler. this indicates to me what detail I am seeing in the pen. If anything the image needs to be sharper. this could be due to the size restrictions for posting in a thread. this background is O.K. but is a bit distracting in a,"what is it?" sort of way. this can lead the viewer away from the object of the photo. It is hard to not make some other element of the photo more interesting when you are trying to make the surroundings at least not boring. 
on the subject of backgrounds. there are prints you can get that are basically slightly blured scenes, colors etc. they work very well. look at portraits from places like wal mart etc. and notice how the backgrounds are pre blurred images. this really helps the subject of your picture stand out. I think that if your background here was blurred just a bit the pen would pop more. that with sharper edges etc. and you are right in there.
things like backgrounds, antler, stone, ink bottles or whatever fall int he catagory of composition. and that is a very complicated subject. but basically play around until you find what looks good to you. look at great photos and try to figure out what makes them great.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Jun 4, 2005)

Looks great!both set up and pen
Yesterday I needed to take a bunch of pctures(about 20) for an order.
Since I need to do many in a short time, I used the video"out" cable and used a T.V. to montior rather than using the viewing screen,It made it easier to frame the picture,I will add your idea of teh translucent container as a diffuser
I have an older Kodak dx3900 I bought when they were marked down.( original cost was around $300.)
At one time it was considered a best buy  by Consumer reports.


----------



## woodwish (Jun 5, 2005)

Great first attempt, and I think the setup if good.  The background itself doesn't bother me other than the color seems to clash with the pen color, and that is tough sometimes.  I like the antler just for composition and contrast.  With a background color that compliments the pen color it would be much better.  still a good job though!


----------

